# [SOLVED] Oblivion Lag HELP!!!



## falimar (Nov 16, 2008)

I've recently upgraded my computer and according to the website CANYOURUNIT.COM my computer should run the game above the recommended specs. However, the game lags terribly please help

Specs
Amd Atholon 64X2 2.2GHz
NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a (inbuilt)
2GB Ram
500GB HDD

Should it be working fine?
I'm thinking about buying 2Gb more ram and upgrading the graphics card to the NVIDIA 9400GT 1GB from http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149112. 
PLEASE HELP...


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion Lag HELP!!!*

Have you updated your drivers from their websites?

You might check Bethesda to see if there are any official patches to download too.


----------



## falimar (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion Lag HELP!!!*

the graphic card drivers and Oblivion are all up to date.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion Lag HELP!!!*



falimar said:


> NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a (inbuilt)


There's your problem. Onboard graphics are typically weak.



falimar said:


> NVIDIA 9400GT 1GB


That'll help but not much. Oblivion, while fairly old now, is still a bit of a system hog and that card is at the low end of the performance scale.
I'd go for at least a 9600 or a 8600, they should run okay. Just don't expect to have all the options maxed out.


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Oblivion Lag HELP!!!*

Dell Inspiron 530
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2ghz
WinXP Home 320 gig HD
1022 RAM
Nividia 512 8300 GS

My computer was bought mostly for business use with occasional gaming, so the card will do for now. However, I do intend switching out the 8300 for an actual gaming card later.

Although "Can You Run It" did say my card should run Oblivion just fine, during Oblivion's setup, it said it did not recognize my card!. It suggested "Bloom" (not HRD) "medium high" and "640x" for resolution. (Well, the card is "workstation" rather than "gaming rig") 

But I wanted to see if I could run the game at higher settings. I reset it to "High" and HRD. Set it to 1024x768 resolution. Set for water animation/ripples and being able to see distant trees. All putting my poor 8300 GS to its max, it seems, as I noticed a slight lag during the opening video. My cursor during character setup was slightly hesitant as well. Pulled out and reset my resolution to 800x600 and "medium high" which seemed to fix my problem. 

Oblivion's graphics demands were considered considerable when it was first released. I remember a gamer friend who had one of the early Quads, when Oblivion first came out, saying it was hard on his setup. So you might want to switch out that card.

Extra RAM is always good.


----------



## srcook22 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Oblivion Lag HELP!!!*

hi to all. new to the site, and i'm upgrading my rig to run oblivion & i take it from what i see here that integrated graphics really aren't a good option & you should always install a good gaming vid card, is that right?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Oblivion Lag HELP!!!*

Integrated graphics are never a good option for gaming. Unless all you intend on playing is Solitaire or Minesweeper.
In that case they're fantastic.


----------

